# Deere 68 transmission lubricant



## Jamessaval133 (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi, I have recently bought a Deere 68 ride on and before moving it tore the transmission apart and found it empty. After days of searching online I am very confused what to fill it with. Some say corn head grease, some say 80w-90 and some say 20w-50. Does anybody know the right thing to use.
Thanks in advance


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning James, welcome to the forum.

I suggest John Deere Hy-Gard transmission & hydraulic oil.


----------



## Jamessaval133 (Sep 4, 2021)

Great thanks


----------

